# east liverpool blues



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

I live up near warren [mosquito lake]. Is there anywhere near east liverpool where I could actually fish from shore without wasting my time? I want to come down and fish for some blues. .. been savin up some cutbait here the past couple weeks. And by east liverpool, I mean that area around there in general. From where I'm at, it's an hour to go steelhead fishing, and an hour to get down to the river. I would much rather go and catch some big cats than go up steelheadin! -Thanks


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You can throw a line at the Wharf in E. Liverpool, or run down the river to Stratton and fish below the locks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TrumbullCounty'sGreatest said:


> I live up near warren [mosquito lake]. Is there anywhere near east liverpool where I could actually fish from shore without wasting my time? I want to come down and fish for some blues. .. been savin up some cutbait here the past couple weeks. And by east liverpool, I mean that area around there in general. From where I'm at, it's an hour to go steelhead fishing, and an hour to get down to the river. I would much rather go and catch some big cats than go up steelheadin! -Thanks


Send me a Pm or email with your contact number,,,, 
I've had many trips down, fishing boat & or bank, where we would catch close to a dozen cats, but I never landed a huge blue,,,we can talk about it.
'WE' try to go down twice a week & there's WAY too many spots to type up. 
(I'd go down more often, but most of my fishing friends still WORK for a living,,,,,, lmbo,,, ain't it right Joe, Matt, Alan, Ken, Bill etcetcetc!? )

TCG,,, Do you fish PA too?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy is correct...


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Spot on Doboy.... I have yet to hit the river this winter BUT as Jerry said WAY to many places to fish, and the tactics are different for all of them! To much to type! 

Oh and Jerry... Btw this working for a living thing is BS! SUCKS getting that message on a BEAUTIFUL 50 degree day about taking the boat out n being stuck at work! I was so salty I couldn't even bring my self to call you that night after work!


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I really appreciate your help. Followup question... are there any bait shops worthwhile in that area that cater to catfishers?


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

Doboy, I've never fished PA Much, can't bring myself to spring for a license yet. I mainly fish Mosquito, the Mahoning through Warren and Leavittsburg, Ashtabula and Conneaut.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bait shops are pretty spotty down that way... You can find crawlers at a few gas stations. And then in Stratton across from the locks there is a market that usually has minnows and shiners. There price is a little high and they usually COUNT the minnows out. I usually try to bring bait from elsewhere


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Colonel. How hard is it to catch these skipjack I hear about all the time? Is it even the right season to get any? What do you guys like to use? I've got some steelhead heads frozen, but if I drive all the way down there I want to do it right! Im considering making the trip new years day


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

TrumbullCounty'sGreatest said:


> Thanks Colonel. How hard is it to catch these skipjack I hear about all the time? Is it even the right season to get any? What do you guys like to use? I've got some steelhead heads frozen, but if I drive all the way down there I want to do it right! Im considering making the trip new years day


"Thanks everybody, I really appreciate your help. Followup question... are there any bait shops worthwhile in that area that cater to catfishers?"



ooops,,,, Sorry TCG,,,, Better LATE than never??????????
Hey Matt & TCG,,,, Riverside was out of bait, and SO WAS REDS in N Lima!
*This time of year, ALL of the CLOSER O R bait shops are in PA.*

#1) 
THE BEST BAIT & 'CAT' INFO stop, that's anywhere near Liverpool, is in the city of BEAVER Pa. I believe it's on Park St.???
CALL THERE FOR (HUGE) CAT INFO,,, & supplies.
FYI,,, If you go there, check out all of the pics on the walls! That alone is worth the trip!  (I lost the card, number, and I haven't been there since fall)

#2) Pc's Bait & Tackle (the owner will bend-over-backwards to help ya!)
1106 Allegheny St.
New Brighton, Pa #1-724-846-4078

#3) 'SHOOTERS' on Brady's Run, Pa, also has bait all winter, but that's the last place that I go for bait,,, TOOO expensive per count!

$$$$$$$
1/2 hour to PA waters for me,,, and 5-6 easy access GREAT places to fish,,,
1 hour plus to our Liverpool, Wellsville & Toronto spots & no bait on-the-way.
Just 2 or 3 trips to Pa will pay for that Pa license! 
,,,, and you'd get to go WITH ME!!!! LMAO!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Theres a newer shop in bridgewater between FC's and Shooters They are at 241 Bridge st. Bridgewater Pa 724 888 2932. They r open year round and carry all the river bait !


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

The bait shop in Bridgewater is Reddi bait. He was there for years and closed for awhile. He is now back in operation and they are great people. If Tim is there which he usually is he can tell you all of the hot spots around, He is a big into the cats! Im not sure about bait for winter cats but the rest of the year he does carry suckers and bluegill. Do a search on youtube for tim reddinger, He has a few videos on there.

I wouldn't send my worst enemy to Shooters

F&S Skate and bait in New Brighton is a great shop as well and he lives upstairs with his phone number on the door, If Jim is home during off hours he will come down to cater to fisherman. Very nice guy!


----------

